# Old Denon



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Poor old Denon looks out of place...


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Is someone getting the bug to upgrade?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds like it  need something black


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yup, really thinking about an Outlaw 975 or Marantz 5008.... is an upgrade that obvious? HDMI would be nice.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

HDMI is nice for the uncompressed audio formats. Any reason you like the Outlaw over what else is available?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

No, just really like the clean lines and simplicity of the 975.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

True, If I were you I would look into something with Multi EQ XT32.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

No Multi EQ XT32 on the Marantz? Never really used any of the room EQ's, tried the Denon 3805 room EQ but didn't care for it. Also still considering the Sherwood/Newcastle R-972.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 972 is great but the quirks can drive you crazy at times LOL


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> The 972 is great but the quirks can drive you crazy at times LOL


+1 - I love the sound of the 972 and its ability to work in my open floor plan living room, but the quirks and clunky remote can be troublesome.


----------



## jimisfun1246 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi looking for a xt32 receiver. Any suggestions?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

You could look at the Onkyo 818 which is an older model. Denon has the avr x4000 that is their new lineup. Depends on what features your looking for besides the xt 32 and your budget.


----------



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

One thing I like about the Denon AVR-X4000 is that in addition to XT32 it offers separate dual sub calibration. The former does not always imply the latter. I don't know about the Onkyo in this regard.


----------

